# Hand Strap? Neck Strap? No Strap?



## Postman158 (Oct 18, 2011)

How do you guys shoot? I have a neck strap, but have seen photographers with hand straps. I got myself a hand strap, but I feel that if I need to shoot portrait real quick, i'm suck (since my camera is gripped). I also feel that my neck strap sometimes just gets in the way. Then there are the brave ones that have no strap, and rest the camera on their bag while not shooting (with their hand on the camera of course). What do you all do?


----------



## Overread (Oct 18, 2011)

Depends what and how I'm shooting to be honest. 

My setup is a gripped body and a canon E1 wrist strap combined with an OPTech Neckstrap (always always replace the standard issue canon/nikon strap with something padded its a world of difference in comfort).

This allows me to use the wrist strap for normal shooting and also has the wrist strap there for support when holding the camera and not shooting (holding the camera aiming downwards you can relax your grip a little more and lean against the wrist strap). The wrist strap is also not that bulky, so if an event has you shifting from portrait to landscape a lot you can just put your hand over the wrist strap and shoot as normal (and I say that without having big hands).

The OPTEch  Neck strap is important not just for its added padding, but for its clips which allow you to remove the bulk of the main body of the strap without having to remove the lugs on the strap itself. The remaining parts on the camera then clip together to keep them from dangling and getting in the way. The result is a neckstrap ready to use when you need it and easily taken off for when it would otherwise get in the way (eg tripod shooting).


----------



## KmH (Oct 18, 2011)

I use sling type straps, like the ones Black Rapid makes. Black Rapid RS-7 Camera Strap (Black)


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Oct 18, 2011)

I use the hand strap only with no neck straps. I found they are always getting in my way. It makes it feel alot more secure when I'm holding it and even when I'm shooting photos. I would rather set the camera down somewhere if I need to than let it dangle from my neck. Of course it depends on your shooting situation. I had to shoot from a lift raised 25 feet in the air so I attached the neck strap as well for that one


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 18, 2011)

Postman158 said:


> What do you all do?



I scratch my balls wondering why you would ask such a question...

Straps are chosen the same way as underwear. Whatever feels comfortable to YOU.

My underwear may not be comfortable to Overread or KmH or anybody else but they are to me and that is all that matters.


----------



## JAC526 (Oct 18, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Postman158 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you all do?
> ...



I scratch my balls for no reason at all.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 18, 2011)

I use OP/Tech straps.  (with TPF logos)

They have a nice wide neck pad, but I never use the neck strap as intended.  The best thing about these straps is that you can unclip the padded section and clip the loose ends together.  I use that short strap as a hand/wrist strap most of the time.

When I'm shooting with two bodies, or when I'm walking around with just one for a longer time, I take two padded section and clip them together into one long strap.  I wear that strap across my chest/shoulder which is way more comfortable than just around the neck.


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 18, 2011)

Another RS-7 user here and honestly I love it. I can swing from landscape to portrait with ease. The one drawback is the little mounting knob does make portrait less comfortable but it's not a deal killer.


----------



## dots (Oct 18, 2011)

Old neck-strap with big, quick-release clips (off a Praktica MTL5). Over the head and over the shoulder.


----------



## memento (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 R-Strap

+1 Ball Scratching (only when they itch though)


----------



## 889Media (Oct 18, 2011)

When just walking around with my camera, I too use the strap from Black Rapid - the RS-4 if not mistaken. I liked it from the first time I put it around my shoulder. Even had a friend testing it, something that ended up by him ordering one for himself right away. Will probably get a wrist strap too one day, just to give it a try. Think it might come in handy sometimes.


----------



## weepete (Oct 18, 2011)

I use a hand strap, but also have a neck one too as I'll walk about but don't allwaus want to put my camera back in my bag. For me it was a no brainer, as a few years back I started wrapping the neck strap around my hand as I was shooting for no other reason than it felt right to me. Now I've got both on, most of the time I just keep my hand strapped to the camera when I'm out, but the neck strap is good when you want both hands free. If a quick shot is needed I either have my hand strapped in or just ignore the hand strap completely!Just use whatever feels best...


----------



## Stryker (Oct 18, 2011)

Black Rapid RS-Sport user here.  The best strap in the planet


----------



## JClishe (Oct 19, 2011)

Hand strap stays on permanently and Black Rapid sling strap goes on and off as necessary.


----------



## SayGee (Oct 19, 2011)

I find the Black Rapid very comfortable and easiest to go from use to rest.   It's my primary, almost exclusive, strap. 

However the 3 drawbacks for me are:

1. It squeaks a lot and is incredibly annoying to me

2.  Having to remove the strap to use a tripod is both frustrating and concerns me from the perspective of keeping my camera safe. 

3.   I like having a strap to secure my hand near the shutter so couple this with #2. I attached the regular neck strap to just the right side and knotted it to shorten. 
It looks and feels stupid.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 19, 2011)

Its all depend on your shooting style really.   If I am doing portrait I just use a sling strap .  If I am doing like an engagement session, I usually want variety of lens angle so I shoot with 2 cameras and I will need straps that can hold 2 cameras.  If I am shooting a baby, no strap.


I scratch it when it is on the wrong orbit hahaha.


----------



## Destin (Oct 19, 2011)

If I'm using a strap it's a black rapid rs-7, with the manfrotto fastenr and plate on both my 70-200 and my camera body. I love this setup. 

If my camera isn't on the strap, it's either on a monopod or tripod. 

The only time i use my camera without a strap or support is with a small prime on it, for family gatherings


----------

